# Unable to launch installer error code 193



## plastpro (May 19, 2004)

I have compaq presario running windows 98 se. I am trying to install acrobat reader 6.02. I get two messages. Message one says unable to launch.error code 193 and message two says unable to launch installer. C;\windows\temp\admininstaller.exe. create process return code:193

Can anyone help


----------

